# Halloween coming your way!



## wee_blondie (Oct 7, 2006)

Woo-hoo!  My favourite holiday!!  Sweets, costumes and no annoying relatives to cook or buy presents for!

Anyone got any good costumes in mind this year?  Think me & the girls are going as cheerleaders (a rare sight in Aberdeen) - gotta make up some cheers.....how bout Gimme a B(eer)!

Always wanted to dress up as a muppet, that would just be too much fun!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

It's my wifes favorite holiday as well. So much so, it's also our wedding anniversary!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

My favorite too..Go figure..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> My favorite too..Go figure..


I never would have guessed!


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

I won numerous costume contests and Dracula and later as the S&M Master..This year I'm on patrol to keep all the little trick or treaters safe..Woe be it to any mortal who bothers one of these little ones while I prowl the streets..


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> I won numerous costume contests and Dracula and later as the S&M Master..This year I'm on patrol to keep all the little trick or treaters safe..*Woe be it to any mortal who bothers one of these little ones* while I prowl the streets..



That's the way it should be - on Halloween or any other night!  Thanks, Drac.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Kacey said:


> That's the way it should be - on Halloween or any other night! Thanks, Drac.


 
Yes it should Kacey...Great post....


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 7, 2006)

I love Halloween as well.  It is always a big deal around my house.

Time to break out my dvd of "The Nightmare Before Christmas" again, although we just watched it a few weeks ago.  Man, I love that movie.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I love Halloween as well. It is always a big deal around my house.
> 
> Time to break out my dvd of "The Nightmare Before Christmas" again, although we just watched it a few weeks ago. Man, I love that movie.
> 
> AoG


 
A Halloween standard to be sure...That and Young Frankenstein...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 7, 2006)

Not an October goes by i don't watch "Ghostbusters" at least a half a dozen times.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2006)

I've made "Shawn Of The Dead" my new halloween standard. Like Young Frankenstein it's just too funny NOT to watch. Nightmare Before Christmas is one that you can watch twice for both implied holidays. 
Also for real horror... all five of the original Frankenstein movies as well as Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein. Bela Lagosi's Dracula and Nosferatu the Vampire (originally titled in German as Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens) 1922 is a nice creepy (unauthorized) version of Stoker's famous novel. 
Don't forget Lon Chaney Jr. as Larry Talbot in The Wolfman. 
Likewise ... go with The Creature From the Black Lagoon and Karloff's "The Mummy". Also, don't forget The Invisible Man, King Kong (original 1933), Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde (either with Fredrick March 1931, Spencer Tracy 1941, or John Barrymore {Drew's granddaddy} 1920 doing the lead double role). 

These are great old time thrillers/chillers that make for a good halloween movie fest. Sure one could go for Romero's Dead Series or any of Carpenter's classic flicks (Halloween, The Fog, Vampires, The Thing!) but me, I like those old time movies that just show what good film making is all about. 

Oh... here's my early start on Halloween....


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

It's October,

Hallowe'en is coming up....

And MT's newest mentors are a woman from Salem, Massachusetts and a man known as "Drac."   

Coincidence????????

I think not!!!!

:lfao:  :lfao:


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Also for real horror... all five of the original Frankenstein movies as well as Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein. Bela Lagosi's Dracula and Nosferatu the Vampire (originally titled in German as Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens) 1922 is a nice creepy (unauthorized) version of Stoker's famous novel.
> Don't forget Lon Chaney Jr. as Larry Talbot in The Wolfman.
> Likewise ... go with The Creature From the Black Lagoon and Karloff's "The Mummy". Also, don't forget The Invisible Man, King Kong (original 1933), Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde (either with Fredrick March 1931, Spencer Tracy 1941, or John Barrymore {Drew's granddaddy} 1920 doing the lead double role)


 
All EXCELLENT movies Caver..If I don't own the originals I have copies made from TV..Don't discount Hammer Films for breathing life back into the horror movies except in color..While I never cared for their Frankenstein movies their Dracula with Christopher Lee and the Mummy with the same actor were excellent, well the first few anyway...Great Post...


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's October,
> 
> Hallowe'en is coming up....
> 
> ...


 
EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> All EXCELLENT movies Caver..If I don't own the originals I have copies made from TV..Don't discount Hammer Films for breathing life back into the horror movies except in color..While I never cared for their Frankenstein movies their Dracula with Christopher Lee and the Mummy with the same actor were excellent, well the first few anyway...Great Post...


The Hammer production company films are great in their own right. Bringing stardom to Star Wars alumnis Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing D ) and those films are great for their sheer campiness and their own horror vision(s).  
One should be able to find all the great universal studio classic (monsters) and anything else on DVD. Criterion/Janus Film productions have revived many of the old classics (horror and other genre's). I recall my father telling me he loved watching all those old classic silent films (he's deaf so it was great for them back then...  ) and remembered many of the titles/actors/actresses that he spoke of. I was able to get rentals from my local library and watched many of them. WOW! They were great movies! 
A couple more I forgot that are great for halloween... Phantom Of The Opera (1925 - Lon Chaney... silent), my dad told me of a date he had with a (pretty) hearing girl to this movie and how the gal actually fainted when Erik's mask was pulled off by Christine and Chaney's wonderful make-up flashed on the screen for the full two second effect close-up. :lol2: 
Other greats are (again) Chaney's Hunchback Of Norte Dame (1923), and (IMO) the better 1939 (talkie) version starring Charles Laughton. 

If you folks haven't seen any of the old classics... by all means... start renting (then buy) them... it's what your parents enjoyed when they were kids/teenagers/young-adults. These movies MUST be seen in their DVD versions as they're complete and unedited for television.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> If you folks haven't seen any of the old classics... by all means... start renting (then buy) them... it's what your parents enjoyed when they were kids/teenagers/young-adults. These movies MUST be seen in their DVD versions as they're complete and unedited for television.


 
Caver speaks the truth..These are MUST see movies...Hard to imagine that movie theaters hired nurses to care for those who fainted during the first showing of Universals "Dracula"...I heard my parents and Grandparents talk about these classics and Famous Monsters of Filmland provided the insights, but I think I was 17 before I saw any of them and I have been hooked ever since...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 10, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Not an October goes by i don't watch "Ghostbusters" at least a half a dozen times.


 

Speaking of Ghostbusters, click here:  http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/ghostbusters2/default.php

That is a very cool commentary on the sequel to Ghostbusters.  Very cool!

AoG


----------



## Drac (Oct 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde (either with Fredrick March 1931, Spencer Tracy 1941, or John Barrymore {Drew's granddaddy} 1920 doing the lead double role).


 
A friend of mine just loaned me Dr. Jeckyll and Mr. Hyde directed by Dan (Dark Shadows) Curtis and starring Jack Palance..Not bad...


----------



## Jeff L (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm dressing as Mario, and a slightly thinner and taller friend is going to be Luigi (ala Nintendo characters).


I'm attempting to get my wife to dress up as Princess Toadstool, but that's not going terribly well thus far.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm gonna dress up like a security guard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ..........  Wait a second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........Oooooh! That's because I have to, I am a security guard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'll be working that night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least I'll have candy to help with the depression--lol.


----------



## Drac (Oct 24, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> I'm gonna dress up like a security guard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, I started out a security guard...I know the frustration...


----------

